# sect 89-4 and speeding



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

I recieved a speeding ticket 84mph lidar/estimate on rte 495, 5pm on a work day. Rush hour traffic.I really do not think I was going the speed,I drive alot and try to be careful and generally never exceed 75mph.
I guess it is hard to challenge the speeding but I was also fined for 89-4 failure to keep to the right--it was a busy highway and I was passing--I have never heard such a thing--will I be penalized for for the 2 offenses more than just the speeding? Should I fight the ticket?
thanks


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Fight it all the way. The trooper can use the overtime.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

75 is still speeding.. 495 speed limit is 65.. GUILTY!


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey Dumbass 

Strike One: I never exceed 75 means you speed why would we believe you didn't this time.

Strike Two: It was 5pm rush hour traffic which means you were probably weaving in and out of traffic and the reason you got the gig for the 89-4

Strike Three: Coming on a website where many members are police officers and asking how to get out of a ticket:

You'e Out: Pay the fines you know you were wrong and like a little sniveling puke you're trying to get out of your responsibilities.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

This could get entertaining popcorn any one


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

mikey742 said:


> This could get entertaining popcorn any one


yes please!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Never pay. Always appeal to the judge.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Thats what you get for cruising in the troopers lane 
Appeal then appeal again PLEASE.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I dunno, after yet another EJECTION and FATAL in Marlboro Wednesday on the Massachusetts 500, aka I-495, speed enforcement tends to keep the body bags at a minimum.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Your honor, 
I was trying to maintain the 75mph minimum track speed and all of these cars were in my way. I had no choice but to weave in and out of the slower traffic. I was just about to win the Massachusetts 500, when out of know where this car with flashing lights came up behind me. You can imaging my confusion and why it took me a few minutes to realize what had happend, I hadnt seen a caution flag so I could not figure out why the pace car was behind me. Well after he just would not go around me I pulled to the right and stopped, that is when the official wrote me a citatoin for speeding and something from chapter 89/4. I have tried to review the Nascar rule book but I have not been able to find this particular chapter and section.


----------

